# Philosophy of photography: A photo always lies



## PortraitRwanda (Sep 19, 2011)

You have that camera at your eye and you can do anything you want with it, anything you choose, and you choose to take the world that surrounds you and shape it as you see fit. You control a certain number of things in order to place the scene inside the frame. The trick of it all is to manipulate these controllable things, and to cooperate with a subjective conscience, to match your perception of the world with the world itself...

Read 'A photo always lies' on PortraitRwanda.com


----------

